# r2d2 noob needs help (unbrick?)



## QMaverick (Aug 21, 2012)

Just got myself an R2D2 Droid 2, and stupidly tried to follow the straight CM7 flashing instructions to flash CM7 to my device.

Basically, I'm now stuck in the bootloader because I tried to flash a D2 rom to my D2 R2D2.

Since you guys are fairly awesome, I figured that you might be able to help me unbrick my device by pointing me toward the stock sbf for this phone. I can't seem to find it anywhere.

If you can point me toward that, then point me toward some instructions on how to flash CM7, you'd be my hero!

Also, I'm new to these forums--I usually hang out in XDA. This place seems pretty killer as well.

Thanks!!!


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

Download the TBH app aka Team Black Hat. It will have all sbf files you need plus drivers ,rsd etc . 
http://shop.teamblackhat.info since your device is in a bricked state. If you have another phone change the build.prop so it will show the right files. I will gtalk p3Droid see if he has the file handy.
Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## joeblow789 (Oct 8, 2011)

QMaverick said:


> Just got myself an R2D2 Droid 2, and stupidly tried to follow the straight CM7 flashing instructions to flash CM7 to my device.
> 
> Basically, I'm now stuck in the bootloader because I tried to flash a D2 rom to my D2 R2D2.
> 
> Since you guys are fairly awesome, I figured that you might be able to help me unbrick my device by pointing me toward the stock sbf for this phone. I can't seem to find it anywhere...


My understanding is that the D2 & R2D2 are IDENTICAL hardware, so there should be no issue flashing the correct D2 CM7 ROM with the correct procedures. Problem is, there's a lot of places you could have gone wrong. I'd suggest trying the D2 Gingerbread SBF ISO here. If that works, then you're in great shape, ready to root & flash whatever D2 GB or ICS ROM you want including stock (I'm partial to this custom CM7). If that SBF doesn't work, and you're sure you did it right, then you must have been on the latest 4.5.622 R2D2 which needs a different root procedure. Most folks feel it's best to avoid the latest 621/622 Moto update just for simplicity's sake, but if you're on it you can still flash CM7 etc with a bit more effort.

Be aware that since we still have a locked bootloader, ICS on the D2 uses the stock GB kernel. So, some things in ICS on the D2 don't work right yet, like the camcorder & full hardware acceleration. So if you want everything 100% working & stable, stick with GB for now. Good luck!


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

I use an R2D2 as well and what I've always done is SBF a D2 system file over what the stock R2D2 has. Preferably the 608 firmware if possible, but, I guess really it doesn't matter anymore lol


----------

